# Diesel at Calais



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone tell me where the nearest fuel station is on leaving the tunnel at calais.

Thanks
Terry.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Its on the left a few hundred yards after getting off the train, well before the motorway


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Here's a link with access map....

http://www.outletfinder.rm.total.co...reseauId=5&outletCode=FRTOT0000NF062092#carte

Pete


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

The one at Auchan is really cheap and has a Motorhome Service Point (Borne) as well.

It's about 5-10 minutes or so from the Chunnel.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

JQL said:


> The one at Auchan is really cheap and has a Motorhome Service Point (Borne) as well.
> 
> It's about 5-10 minutes or so from the Chunnel.


The shop is good and there is a Sainsbury's wine outlet too.

BUT...beware of the way out of the Auchan fuel station ! As is normal in France you have to drive up to a barrier with the pay kiosk on one side of it. The exit at this Auchan is quite narrow and there is an acute right turn straight after it to get onto the roundabout and the road.

Even with a van our size we had to pull in the wing mirrors and I for one was quite concerned that we'd either remove the windowsill from the kiosk or knock down the display of gas bottles as we swung right.

G


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> snip...
> BUT...beware of the way out of the Auchan fuel station ! As is normal in France you have to drive up to a barrier with the pay kiosk on one side of it. The exit at this Auchan is quite narrow and there is an acute right turn straight after it to get onto the roundabout and the road.
> 
> snip...


If you use the Motorhome side there's no barrier and a faily easy swing out. No problems with my 30' RV with bike on the back


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Calais fuel*

Hi

The first garage just after the tunnel is expensive.

Continue on the A16 towards Calais/Dunkerque and leave at the "Rue de St Omer", sign posted as Calais and St Omer. Head for Calais and continue for about 3/4 mile and there is a cheap BP place on your left and also a Champion supermarket. You may find it easier to drive past these two places and do a complete U turn at the roundabout close by.

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

IMO the Calais Auchan has always been about the cheapest in the area and as previously mentioned the bonus is that it also has a motorhome service point and takes UK cards. Not far from the tunnel either.
Its in the Campsite database >here<

Even though that wasn't the original posters question :wink:

Pete


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

The Auchan supermarket petrol station has a section for credit cards (British chip and pin work here) if you use this side then you don't have to pass through the barrier.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Link to Auchan
http://www.auchancalais.com/shopping_centre.asp

Diesel 85p a ltr!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

zoro said:


> Link to Auchan
> http://www.auchancalais.com/shopping_centre.asp
> 
> Diesel 85p a ltr!!


At that price perhaps we'll fill the waste water tank as well !

Thanks for info about Auchan- we'll go back to using it and pay with a CC at the pumps.

G


----------



## 119256 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi there,

Was over there between xmas & New year and its cheaper to fill this side which is very unusal, from memory diesel was 1.06 euros/l, jet garage just before tunnel in services was £1.02 per litre.

Unless exchange rate has improved dramatically fill u here!

Cheers 

beasty


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

I used the Calais Auchan on new years day last week and diesel was €0.89.1 per ltr.


----------

